# Update on Contact Order



## daveww

have not been on here for a little while.. but wanted to say thank you to everyone who has previously been very supportive and update on the situation now.
i finally got the paperwork thro and a court date has been set for the 25th of April .. between now and that time i have been told to expect a call from cafcass to discuss issues regarding my daughter.
i feel so much happier now after all these months , it actually feels as tho there is going to be a resolution and me and my daughter can finally get to spend time together again. 
if anyone has any experience with cafcass or first court hearings , any advice would be very much appreciated


----------



## TattiesMum

I only have experience with Cafcass from a 'parent with care' perspective, but they were very pleasant ... spoke to me at length about the children and my concerns and then went away and prepared their report.

Once the Cafcass report was submitted to the court it was more or less a rubber stamping exercise - it's rare that a Judge will go against Cafcass recommendations.

My advice would be to focus entirely on what is best for your daughter when speaking to Cafcass - they really don't care about you and your feelings, so you have to show that you have your child's best interests at heart. Talk about how much you love her, how you want her to have a consistent and fulfilling relationship with her father so that she feels loved and cherished by both of her parents. How you believe that having that will give her a sense of security and self belief to last her whole life :thumbup:

Tell them that you are concerned that not having you in her life might lead to her having a sense of abandonment and that that might damage her in later life, no matter how good a parent her Mother is ... and whatever you do DON'T criticise her Mother in any way, shape or form - they will want to see that you bear no animosity and are more than happy to work with your ex for the benefit of your daughter.

Good Luck! :hugs: I'm sure it will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## daveww

thanks very much for taking the time to reply. the words u use are very good are pretty are exactly how i feel and what i want to say... u put it much better than i ever would tho ! lol. so is the purpose of the call with them to put forward days and times for contact or just to discuss why im going to the court?


----------



## angelpkj

im at this stage too 

the call is to kinda get the jist of why u havent seen your daughter 
they will ask mum what she wants and why 
and you the same 

cafcass then write a statement to be read in court 
providing their judgment on the situation 
aka if its a straight forward case or if there are issues to be looked into further ie drugs or violence


----------



## TattiesMum

Sorry for the delay in answering ... it's been a busy couple of days, so I've hardly been online :flower:

Angel is spot on :thumbup:

Depending on what her Mother's objections are they might also want to discuss what arrangements you have in place for when you do finally get contact, so things like what you will do together during your access time, do you have a home suitable for taking your daughter to, if you are prepared to start off with supervised contact (as it has been a while, they might suggest that so that your daughter gets used to you again :hugs: ) - practical stuff really, so that they know you are fully aware of your daughter's physical needs as well as her emotional ones :flower:


----------



## daveww

well finally today after so many months i finally reached court. i really hoped to get this whole situation resolved today. to cut a long story short my daughters mother stated via her solicitor to the judge , that she did not feel i was capeable of ensuring my daughters needs if contact was to take place and that my daughter would be at risk and also she did not feel i was comitted to my daughter. because of these "lies" the judge declared that a section 7 report would have to be completed before a decision could be made , to find out if thier was any truth in what she was saying.
i have to say im very disapointed that my daughters mother still continues to lie and delay the proccess once again !
does anybody have any experience with a section 7 report?


----------



## jemmie1994

sorry no advice but hope you get a result soon :flow:
nice to see a dad who cares enough to fight for his child


----------



## angelpkj

daveww said:


> well finally today after so many months i finally reached court. i really hoped to get this whole situation resolved today. to cut a long story short my daughters mother stated via her solicitor to the judge , that she did not feel i was capeable of ensuring my daughters needs if contact was to take place and that my daughter would be at risk and also she did not feel i was comitted to my daughter. because of these "lies" the judge declared that a section 7 report would have to be completed before a decision could be made , to find out if thier was any truth in what she was saying.
> i have to say im very disapointed that my daughters mother still continues to lie and delay the proccess once again !
> does anybody have any experience with a section 7 report?

read my thread please comment if you can have any imput

my fob will be issued a section 7 report and drug testing 

when is your next hearing?

i heard a section 7 report can take UP TO 6 weeks tops 

if you google it a section 7 report there are examples for cafcass to do x


----------



## daveww

angelpkj said:


> daveww said:
> 
> 
> well finally today after so many months i finally reached court. i really hoped to get this whole situation resolved today. to cut a long story short my daughters mother stated via her solicitor to the judge , that she did not feel i was capeable of ensuring my daughters needs if contact was to take place and that my daughter would be at risk and also she did not feel i was comitted to my daughter. because of these "lies" the judge declared that a section 7 report would have to be completed before a decision could be made , to find out if thier was any truth in what she was saying.
> i have to say im very disapointed that my daughters mother still continues to lie and delay the proccess once again !
> does anybody have any experience with a section 7 report?
> 
> read my thread please comment if you can have any imput
> 
> my fob will be issued a section 7 report and drug testing
> 
> when is your next hearing?
> 
> i heard a section 7 report can take UP TO 6 weeks tops
> 
> if you google it a section 7 report there are examples for cafcass to do xClick to expand...

your thread is really long with lots of diffrent points of discussion , is thier anything in particular you would like to no? and i will try my best to help.
the judge advised in court the section 7 report is a 12 week proccess and when completed should be heard at the first available court date.
so no news on next hearing yet just have to be patient and allow the report to be completed.
yeh i googled it and it was quite helpfull but still a little vague lol


----------



## Peasonearth

Hi Dave w, could go one of two ways. FOB did not agree to any of the unsupervised contact we offered him so judge ordered section 7 report, cafcass decided FOB is unstable, needs psychological assessment and should only see lo in contact centre until testing and observations conclude whether he is capable of meeting lo's needs, judge then disregarded EVERY single reccomendation made by the cafcass officer and came up with his own reccomendations for contact which currently involves me supervising still and if the visits have gone satisfactorily then would look to move to unsupervised in a few months. The cafcass report was ordered around xmas time 2011 and filed by end of feb to appear in court in march. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## angelpkj

it was more for you dave i mention few points about cafcass etc 

what did you ex have to say in order for a section 7 report to be advised?

google example of a section 7 report 

i found a downloadable form similiar to what cafcass would have to fill in 


i believe fob wont agree to supervised he thinks he can get him overnight and alone 
may i ask how they found fob unstable etc what factors??

i believe fob is unstable but how do i know cafcass will see that?


----------



## daveww

angelpkj said:


> it was more for you dave i mention few points about cafcass etc
> 
> what did you ex have to say in order for a section 7 report to be advised?
> 
> google example of a section 7 report
> 
> i found a downloadable form similiar to what cafcass would have to fill in
> 
> 
> i believe fob wont agree to supervised he thinks he can get him overnight and alone
> may i ask how they found fob unstable etc what factors??
> 
> i believe fob is unstable but how do i know cafcass will see that?

basically my ex wants me to have no access what so ever and says she doesnt feel as tho i could meet my daughters needs. .... before we went into court my sol spoke with her sol to see if a agreement could be reached b4 going into court but she refused any proposals and was adament she would not agree to any contact what so ever.
the section 7 report basically is just to let the judge no what she is sayin is untrue , but is all part of the paperwork and has to be done :(
in your case tho if the fob is unstable or uses drugs or alcohol then drug and alochol tests which are part of the report will show that :)


----------



## angelpkj

from what i've read cafcass will come to your home-kinda get the vibe of u as a person and father and how you live etc 

i hope the report shows that 
not sure how it would-fob could just play the nice guy for cafcass :( 

he having a drug test done tho 

keep your chin up if you nothing to hide this report will go in your favour just be yourself act natural dont try and be over caring etc cause they will pick that up x


----------



## daveww

angelpkj said:


> from what i've read cafcass will come to your home-kinda get the vibe of u as a person and father and how you live etc
> 
> i hope the report shows that
> not sure how it would-fob could just play the nice guy for cafcass :(
> 
> he having a drug test done tho
> 
> keep your chin up if you nothing to hide this report will go in your favour just be yourself act natural dont try and be over caring etc cause they will pick that up x

yeh i no thats the good thing about it , i can just be myself and by doing that they can see im not a bad person i dont take drugs and rarely drink alcohol, so its a good thing for me but any fob with something to hide will be in trouble.


----------



## angelpkj

i know its bad for you but im glad they take the mothers claimes so seriously 

im so scared of them just brushing off what i have to say as "lies" 

heads a little all over really 
fob is the sort of dad you would look at in the street and think eurgh look at state of him and how he is with his kids 

i want the best for my son that including the best dad not some bum ha


----------



## TattiesMum

Just catching up :thumbup:

I really wouldn't worry about the section 7 report ... it's almost routine in every contested access case because the Family Courts have to put the child's best interests at the heart of everything. If they are told stuff then it is their legal duty to confirm for themselves what's true and what isn't.

The key points for you to remember when they come to visit (in my opinion) are:

To show that you have prepared for your daughter by making your home as safe as possible and having basic equipment (or to show that you have access to equipment and know what she needs).

Acknowledge that, as it has been a long time since your daughter was allowed time with you, it may be upsetting for her at first .... show understanding of that and be willing to accept phased supervision over a period of time thought best by Cafcass or the court.

Make sure that they know you are prepared to follow your daughter's existing routine, diet etc and express hope that your ex will help you by establishing what those are, to ensure minimum upset for your daughter. 

Just be you! :thumbup:

It is extremely, extremely unlikely that you will not get any access at all and to be honest your ex is doing herself no favours at all by refusing to entertain any contact whatsoever - that will *not* go down well with Cafcass.

I had a section 7 report and my ex did get supervised access only for my 3 - BUT he was/is an unconvicted paedophile and I had SS reports on my side ... even with that there was no chance at all that he wouldn't get *any* contact :shrug:


----------

